# Knee pain.



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2020)

One new feature of cycling has been a stiffness in my knees on longer rides. With hindsight that may be because it is the first time I've tried to ride any distance in sub-zero temperatures. It probably doesn't help that I live on the top of a hill, so if I go in most directions the first ten minutes is a descent into a cold valley.

I've commuted a few K's in minus frigid and rode longer distances last year with no problem in more sensible temperatures, but it seems that cold muscles, long rides and -3°c is a bad combination.

Yes, okay, I should have worked that out. I'm an experiential learner, okay?

What options are there to avoid this? Normally I wear thickish cotton work trousers which I suspect will get some on here into a froth, but I find them comfortable, and usually warm. My upper body needs extra layers but my legs have always cooked when I wore fleece trousers underneath.

I could just not ride on cold days but in this region that limits me a bit.

Is there a kind of knee warming band that just protects my knees and without cooking the rest of my legs? Or should I do knee-specific warm ups before leaving?

I suppose I could I could tie a hot water bottle on each knee...


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2020)

What about using knee supports that will maybe give the best of both worlds........bit of support along with extra warmth just for that area.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Support-Sleeve-Women-Single-Large/dp/B07ZKPW3PL/ref=lp_2826224031_1_3_sspa?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1579103028&sr=1-3-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExTFZJU0xLUjE3OVBVJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNzExMTIzM0FUWDFFOUtVWjJaMiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNTU3MzQwMVhDU1FGQVc3UkxLUCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0Zl9icm93c2UmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## vickster (15 Jan 2020)

Have you been checked over? Stiffness often caused by arthritis or muscle imbalance


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Jan 2020)

I learned a kneecap excercise in Tai Chi.
Bend ze knees
Take kneecap in hand and wiggle it around.

I usually add a back of the knee stretch and foot as well. Stand on one leg. Hold other leg straight but not hyperextend. Pointing toes up, raise whole leg gently up.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jan 2020)

Saddle height slightly wrong?


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Saddle height slightly wrong?



Pains around the front can usually put down to a too low saddle. I recently changed saddles, the new one being less padded. After a 2 hour ride my left knee ache across the front. I lifted my saddle a further 5mm and subsequent long rides my knee pain went. I had set saddle height from previous saddle with accurate measurement. But obviously I had slightly set my new saddle just a bit low.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the replies...

I don't think it is more serious, mainly because I do have a slight issue on one knee: my kneecap doesn't slide straight and when the muscles aren't warmed up that can be a problem. The main treatment for this is exercise and especially cycling.

@Phaeton's comment made me remember that I'm using a different bike so I may have the saddle set a bit too low. It has slipped in the past, maybe I shout check that.

I'll try doing warmups, even though a "Kneecap exercise in Tai Chi" sounds daunting...

I think the knee support is possibly the answer for when it gets really cold, and may help the aforementioned kneecap move in a straight line as well...

I have a 50k on Friday and that will be in milder weather so we shall see how the Knee responds.


----------



## sleuthey (15 Jan 2020)




----------



## NorthernSky (16 Jan 2020)

if you're not wearing thermal bib shirts some knee warmers might help

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/endura-pro-sl-knee-warmers-ii/


----------

